# CrimethInc. Convergence - Pittsburgh - July 20



## veggieguy12

CrimethInc. Far East Blog 2009 Convergence: July 20-26, Pittsburgh

July 20-26

Pittsburgh, PA

(let the bitching begin)


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

haha. I don't suggest going. Obviously pretty much everyone on here knows that by now.


----------



## gangleri

I haven't been to one of these, and I've heard good and bad stuff. The good is mostly about the workshops and meeting folks, the bad is pretty vague. The kids I've met from Pittsburgh in the past year or so have all been pretty awesome though, and I hear good things about the radical community there. What would you warn against, squatter?


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

If you're not into politically correctness "do I have consent to sit next to you" or security culture I wouldnt reccomend it. Although the workshops are very informational and helpful, I'll give it that much.


----------



## hassysmacker

dirty_rotten_squatter said:


> If you're not into politically correctness "do I have consent to sit next to you" or security culture I wouldnt reccomend it. Although the workshops are very informational and helpful, I'll give it that much.



well it is a public anarchist gathering and surely fbi provocatuers are there. spying and doing what they do. ignore and distrust anyone who thinks stuff should be blown up.


----------



## veggieguy12

hassysmacker said:


> ignore and distrust anyone who thinks stuff should be blown up.



Or, just take their advice and act independently?


----------



## gangleri

Or that.

I'm not really into the very lofty heights of political correctness, but I can get behind consent and I love me some workshops. I may have to check this out if summer plans fall through.


----------



## gangleri

woops, double post. sorry.


----------



## Beegod Santana

CrimethInc's motto...

"Our parents worked hard for our trust funds and we're gonna do everything in our power to make sure that it never happens again."

Rich kids living in a pretend dream world. Even the feds don't think they're worth shit.


----------



## griffjam

Beegod Santana said:


> CrimethInc's motto...
> 
> "Our parents worked hard for our trust funds and we're gonna do everything in our power to make sure that it never happens again."
> 
> Rich kids living in a pretend dream world. Even the feds don't think they're worth shit.



first off quit talking shit on people you do not know, and second 
http://file.sunshinepress.org:54445/virgina-threat-assessment-2009.pdf
see page 45


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

Beegod Santana said:


> CrimethInc's motto...
> 
> "Our parents worked hard for our trust funds and we're gonna do everything in our power to make sure that it never happens again."
> 
> Rich kids living in a pretend dream world. Even the feds don't think they're worth shit.



Agreed, they surely have their hands full with other shit than a crimtinc convergence. Glad others see it that way as well. but the workshops are good. They tell you what you already know, but they go more in depth.


----------



## Beegod Santana

griffjam said:


> first off quit talking shit on people you do not know, and second
> http://file.sunshinepress.org:54445/virgina-threat-assessment-2009.pdf
> see page 45



I'd rather not download a 40 mb file onto my friends computer, so if you just wanna post page 45 I'd be happy to look at it. Secondly, I know plenty of crimetInc people, I've even gotten drunk in the old propaganda office in n. portland a couple times. That said, I stand by my earlier statements. If the feds wanted them gone, they'd be gone.


----------



## veggieguy12

Beegod Santana said:


> ...If the feds wanted them gone, they'd be gone.



You want to cite something in defense of this notion?
I know all about COINTELPRO and Fred Hampton and Geronimo Ji Jaga and Leonard Peltier and John Sinclair and all that; more recently, one might point to Judi Bari & Derryl Cherney.
But who has been gone'd by "the Feds", of late?

In this country, political opponents are not _usually_ just outright executed.
And I think you're smart or aware enough to realize that merely because CrimethInc. personnel and other agitators with radical positions (posturing?) are not imprisoned is no indication that they aren't on the radar of the repressors.

I don't doubt that many people *will* indeed "be gone" when the ruling powers feel desperate to intimidate and flex some muscle. Do you?


----------



## hassysmacker

and not to mention its a known fact that paid fed informants infiltrate cthinc gatherings, so dont be so sure that the feds dont care.


----------



## gangleri

Yeah, the same guy who ratted out the Austin kids in St Paul had infiltrated Crimethinc Convergences. Also, I have to agree with veggieguy on a lot of these points, but especially: don't talk shit on people you don't know. You may have gotten drunk with some crimethinc kids (although in portland its hard to throw a rock without hitting a trust fund anarchist, keep this in mind), thats great, but you're generalizing about a huge amount of people when you say that they're "not worth shit." I have to say from my own experience of 'crimethinc kids' in the south that they're frequently some of the most level-headed and active people I know, which is more than I can say about some of their detractors that I've met. 

I mean, its definitely true that five, six years ago they were putting out some pie-in-the-sky fluffy kind of stuff. These materials have their moments when they're appropriate, I feel, but shouldn't be the foundation of someone's politics by any means. However, if you had read some of their more recent publications (for example, the most recent issue of Rolling Thunder), you'd find solid analysis and a better sense of reality. 

Why am I defending them, I wonder? I guess it just annoys the hell out of me when it becomes stylish in a community to talk shit on a certain someone, especially when that person or group contributes in a positive manner.

Also: why should we let what the authorities monitor indicate importance? I'm not sure what the draw would be to go to an event that WAS heavily monitored by the police.


----------



## veggieguy12

One of my best pals _hates_ a certain CrimethInc.-associated guy with a big rep in FL.

And I understand why. But what makes this guy a "CrimethInc. kid"? Because he distributed some CrimethInc. literature? Or because he agrees with their perspective? I've put up CrimethInc. posters, I've read and passed-along their books. I like their propaganda. I don't think I'm a dick, and neither does my pal, who doesn't really like CrimethInc.

There's no one right answer that all need to be convinced of, here.


----------



## Beegod Santana

I'll admit that I'm making a huge generalization. I haven't looked at anything they've put out for at least four years and almost every kid I've ever met who was really into them has been an idealist living off of someone else's $. Has that skewed my view of the organization as a whole? Sure it has! Am I gonna change my attitude toward them? Fuck no, because I have yet to see anything that has convinced me otherwise. Maybe the feds really are wasting millions of dollars to spy on these kids, but most of the time I feel these kids like to believe that the cops are all over them "because it proves that we're really on to something here!!"


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

Man this is just nonsense. Most of the people that Ive talked to have had the same rediculous experinces with these kids. There's anarchists, then there is crimthinc. I think that they honestly want feds to be at their shindigs so they can feel important. Fbi this fbi that, beware of "the man" blah blah.. Just fucking live, go out, stop looking over your soulders every two steps and jumping at your own shadow. If they want you, you can't prevent it no matter how hard you try, it's no use. Ugh these posts piss me off I'm not opening these any more.


----------



## ianfernite

griffjam said:


> first off quit talking shit on people you do not know, and second
> http://file.sunshinepress.org:54445/virgina-threat-assessment-2009.pdf
> see page 45



HAHAHA. I can't believe they mentioned 4chan in that.


----------



## veggieguy12

It is interesting that in the Virginia "threat assessment" PDF posted for download, the page bottoms say "Law Enforcement only" and yet it's apparently publicly available...


----------



## Harrison Bergeron

Trust fund anarchists in PDX? I need to meet some of them kids. All my peoples are brokeass. I'd love to have some unintentionally rich anarchist ally to help me out with bail, legal funds, and such.


----------



## gangleri

I guess it would be more correct to say that there are a good number of people in Portland who call themselves anarchists and radicals, but in their actions and their organization, they are liberals. And call me bitter, but I feel like a lot of them are having their college fling with radicalism before living conventionally off of their inheritance. 

Of course there are also awesome and wholly respectable people in Portland too.


----------



## RebeccaSoup

Oh bite it. I'll be going this year as I went last year and as I tried to go the year before. security culture is in place for people like "the feds" and as far as i know, its hard to infiltrate something thats not there.

All this trendy how many crimethincers does it take to screw in a- is such a load of shit.


----------



## hassysmacker

dirty_rotten_squatter said:


> Man ivisthis is just nonsense. Most of the people that Ive talked to have had the same rediculous experinces with these kids. There's anarchists, then there is crimthinc. I think that they honestly want feds to be at their shindigs so they can feel important. Fbi this fbi that, beware of "the man" blah blah.. Just fucking live, go out, stop looking over your soulders every two steps and jumping at your own shadow. If they want you, you can't prevent it no matter how hard you try, it's no use. Ugh these posts piss me off I'm not opening these any more.




anyone who could be a serious activist SHOULD be looking over their shoulders.


----------



## kushycrizzak

*crimethin convergence weekend of july 20th*

Meet at the Northside Commons (W. North Ave. and Brighton) by the pond, on Monday, July 20. Write to [email protected] with workshop proposals, offers of assistance, and accessibility concerns.

A lot of water has passed under the bridge since the first CrimethInc. convergence in August 2002. We’ve witnessed a protracted war and occupation, an economic crisis, and most recently a change—however superficial—of rulers. We have come full circle from being isolated dissidents in a time of patriotic consensus to seeing our radical critique co-opted by politicians at the very moment our neighbors are becoming aware of the injustices of capitalism and empire.

Seven convergences later, we have reduced the limitless possibilities of the format we first tested to a precise science. We’re in a different social context now, and it’s time to debut a new experiment.

As the economic downturn affects the geography of urban centers, tremendous spaces are opening up that could become new sites of autonomy and struggle. This year, rather than gathering in a wilderness setting to nurture our subversive desires in seclusion, we will stage our convergence in the decaying metropolis of Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania. We hope that this event can contribute to building long-term infrastructure for our culture of resistance.

This will be nothing like the urban anarchist conferences of the past decade–no antiseptic university setting, no dispersing to isolation in individual meals and housing at the end of the scheduled programming. We will actively contest the city environment in an effort leave a permanent mark upon it, just as we hope to contest the rituals and informal hierarchies of the anarchist milieu.

All spring, rumors have circulated about the secret plans of the contingent in Pittsburgh organizing this event. What’s this about squatting a castle? Is it true that they’re buying a giant warehouse in the city center? Will we be building a hammock village spread across empty lots? There aren’t actually catacombs in Pittsburgh, are there?

We’ll have more news here shortly. In the meantime, here are fliers announcing the event {2-up Handbill [2.6MB] & Full-page Flyer [2.4MB]}–please disseminate them everywhere you can. There also a rudimentary website at Crimethinc Convergence 2009 |, which will be expanded soon.

Finally, here are the policies for this summer’s convergence, which have been thoughtfully revised by the locals bottomlining the event. If you are frustrated about any of them, please organize your own event!

Policies

Respect: We ask for your respect for the building and the local area. We aim for the convergence to be a positive, constructive force in Pittsburgh. Exercise discretion, friendliness, and respect while interacting with the local community. Please, no aimless graffiti, public urination, late night loudness, or similar activity likely to attract negative attention. Whatever you’re doing, please keep in mind that the convergence needs to fly somewhat under the radar to come off successfully. Do not put the convergence or its attendees at risk through careless or insensitive behavior, and do not give the cops reasons to interact with the convergence. There are plenty of times to sow mayhem; this convergence is a time to create a safe community space that will hopefully exist long into the future.

Consent: Any interaction you have with others here, whether sexual or otherwise, should be consensual. Silence and passivity do not count as consent. If someone says no to something or is unsure and you badger them until they say yes, that’s not consent; if someone is intoxicated they may not be in a position to give you consent. If someone says you violated their wishes, that counts as breach of consent, whatever a court of law would say. By the same token, don’t define others’ experiences for them: the person who has an experience gets to decide whether or not their wishes were respected in it, and also what, if anything, the community should do about it.

Security: Security is a consent issue just as much as sex is. Don’t say or do anything that puts others at risk unless you have their express permission; don’t speak about their involvement in illegal activity or endanger them by your own actions. Be aware that you may be under observation by your enemies at all times. Don’t alienate others by speculating about whether they are informants or ostracizing them based on suspicion; at the same time, don’t put yourself at risk by trusting people just because they’re here. Also, please don’t needlessly break the law, as that will cause trouble for all of us; there will plenty of time after this week to hone your criminal skills. Food, shelter, and everything else you might want are already provided here.

Pronouns: Part of respecting each other means respecting our varied and infinite gender identities. In the pursuit of making this convergence a safer space for people of all genders, its vitally important to respect one another’s pronouns. The world of gender is a huge and complicated terrain, but it can be more easily navigable with some simple guidelines: Don’t assume someone’s gender simply based on your perception. Ask! People will be glad you did. Make sure to refer to people by their chosen gender (or non-gendered) pronouns. If you mess up, apologize and work on that in the future. If in doubt, “they” works wonders.

Drinking and Drugs: There is a strict policy of no alcohol or drug use during the convergence. This is for several reasons, but the most important are to comply with the express wishes of our hosts and to avoid giving the authorities a pretext for harassing us. An urban convergence is particularly challenging in this regard. With the possibility that convergence attendees will scatter throughout the city at various points during the week, the ’site’ of the convergence is not as clearly defined as in past years. It is for this reason that we ask that convergence attendees remain sober for as long as they intend on taking part in convergence activities. There is no judgment or morality attached to this policy; the last thing we want is an obvious division between people who drink and people who don’t. If you smoke cigarettes, please do not do so inside the building and do not congregate in front it; our concern is with the safety of the building, not personal habits. Also, please do not scatter cigarette butts on the street.

Building Safety: Please be hyper-vigilante about fire hazards: no flames, incense, candles, lanterns, flammable liquids, fire dancing tools, stoves, or anything similar may be brought inside the building. Be aware that the building’s unfinished condition can create safety hazards for attendees as well.

Photographs: Don’t photograph anyone or anything without permission—this is also an issue of consent and respect. Bear in mind that the density of an urban convergence makes this challenging.

Money: Nothing is bought or sold at the Convergence. Occasionally people have asked for donations for items as benefits for political prisoners or projects. This is fine in small doses, but generally the Convergence shouldn’t be a place where a lot of money changes hands.

Non-humans: Attendees may not bring dogs or other pets to the convergence space or to convergence events. Given the space constraints and safety considerations of an urban convergence, no exceptions can be made.

Exclusion: Because this convergence should be a safe space for everyone, people who violate these policies may be asked to leave. In cases of breach of consent, both sexual and security, we will 1) trust the survivor and 2) abide by the survivor’s wishes. For example, if you gave information to the police about someone without their permission and they don’t want you in this space, we will ask you to leave; likewise, if you have sexually assaulted someone and they are comfortable with you being here as long as you participate in a mediated discussion about their boundaries during this event, we will ask you to do so, or else to leave. This is not a matter of permanently excluding “undesirables” from the anarchist movement, but simply of making things work in a limited space for a limited time. People can be asked to leave the convergence without being exiled from our communities. If anything, this simply provides an incentive for individuals and communities to work out their conflicts in advance of events like this, so we won’t all have to deal with unresolved conflicts here.


----------



## bote

*crimethin convergence weekend of july 20th*

holy bunch of rules for the old anarchist convergence, eh? "We have reduced the format to a precise science" makes it sound about as fun as taking a gravel bath.


----------



## wartomods

*crimethin convergence weekend of july 20th*

whatever are anyone views on this, thanks for sharing the information


----------



## ianfernite

*crimethin convergence weekend of july 20th*

http://squattheplanet.com//where/events/6725-crimethinc-convergence-pittsburgh-july-20-a.html

I'll probably be there for a bit, at least until I get sick of all the fucking pretension.
But who knows, it may be cool.


----------



## kushycrizzak

*crimethin convergence weekend of july 20th*

haha "pretension." 
nothing would flux without contradiction though...


----------



## kushycrizzak

undercover gestapo are easy as fuck to pick out in these crowds


----------



## veggieguy12

*crimethin convergence weekend of july 20th*

that's decent info you've posted, but this thread is redundant;
http://squattheplanet.com//where/events/6725-crimethinc-convergence-pittsburgh-july-20-a.html


----------



## LovelyAcorns

kushycrizzak said:


> undercover gestapo are easy as fuck to pick out in these crowds



Which is why they are increasingly using snitches and paid informants. With Marie Mason's trial we've entered a new era.



Maybe I'm the only one who has thought about this, but one of the rowdier anarchists sects is going to moved into the city for the first time, with pointed out intentions that many might stay longer, and they only need to stay under the radar while the event is going on.... I'm tempted to go down there the day _after_ the convergence.


----------



## kushycrizzak

*crimethin convergence weekend of july 20th*

just an update on info


----------



## kushycrizzak

*crimethin convergence weekend of july 20th*

I see it as more than a movement, whats wrong with the "whole gig" arrow?


----------



## kushycrizzak

i dunno... people who dont like it dont understand completely, it goes beyond politics and the eternal ideological debate of its effectivness.


----------



## ianfernite

Since when was anything related to anarchism supposed to be effective anyway?

(rimshot.mp3)



rememberusername said:


> good place to meet chicks!


BAHAHAHAHA. Yes!


----------



## kushycrizzak

effective in abolition of oppressive structures


----------



## ianfernite

Oh, you mean the windows of chain stores?



Haha, don't mind me, I'm just taking the piss.


----------



## kushycrizzak

haha, i was thinking more along the lines of burning the corporations down but hey, whatever works


----------



## LovelyAcorns

US to host next G-20 summit in Pittsburgh - Infoshop News


Beautiful, fucking beautiful.


EDIT: This forum automatically changes links to the title of the linked page? Pretty fancy.


----------



## ianfernite

I'll probably be at the G-20 as well. Pitt is an odd place for that, though.


----------



## LovelyAcorns

I need to go to G20, I've gotten too good at making excuses to skip and need a chance to take myself way too seriously.


----------



## kushycrizzak

I wonder how many anarchists and the like will stick around after the convergence for some hell raisin the month after... hopefully the spirit of seattle will spark up again!


----------



## finn

The spirit of Seattle? You have got to be kidding. The times were hella different back then- it was almost an entire decade ago! You're too young to be living in the past. Anyway, I might get myself up to P-burg if people need help for a medic training, or some other workshops, else I probably won't bother, since I'm not all about marching or chanting or screaming at riot police.

Now if you want a lot of damage to take place, get in a load of sports hooligans...

ps. this has got to be the most rhetoric-filled discussion ever, hopefully there won't be too many more like this...


----------



## kushycrizzak

living in the past? your misunderstood, I'm living in hope of insurrection!


----------



## Arapala

I dont understand when poverty has became revolutionary...

Everyone keeps on raging on them for having trust funds. I dont know anyone involved with crimethinc. that has a trust fund. Its just some rumour people have started to make them look better than the people in it.

Its like finally anarchists that are at least doing something, and everyone bashes them? I dont get it. I would rather be friends with a some p.c. anarchist who has a trust fund than someone ith just a trust fund...


----------



## ianfernite

I think that the trust fund anarchist is a myth.

And I wouldn't say that poverty is revolutionary, but revolutions are generally based on class, which is generally based on money.


----------



## finn

ianfernite said:


> I think that the trust fund anarchist is a myth...



Not a myth. Trust me on this. They aren't very common though.


----------



## Arapala

You are right Ian. I just mean some of this p.c. douche bags think they are the shit because they are poor. Its not even about what class they are in or raging a class war.


----------



## Avon Drunquist

Damn, stirred up a hornet's nest with this thread! I can definitely agree that Crimethinc had become must less hopelessly idealistic in recent times, i.e coming up with some real "strategies" and whatnot. I've never really met any "trust fund" kids, but hardly any of them that I've met grew up in a trailer park or the hood. I just find it all a little bit cheesy, Crimethinc might peak my interest more if they had a cold steel, militant, gun-toting kind of vibe...but if that were true there would be no Crimethinc, I suppose. However, I'd definitely visit a convergence before a rainbow gathering, haha.


----------



## macks

Finn is right, anarcho trust fund kids do exist! You don't have to be poor to know what's up (although most of the time it helps). It's none of my business how much cash someone has although it does peev me when people complain about being poor and pretend to be 'a vagabond' then show me their 5000$ account balance on a receipt and fly home the next day. That guy was an idiot. 

Anyway - you don't need money to get shit done but it sure does help. Climbing gear, chains, cement, goggles, etc.. all costs money. Well, it doesn't have to but lifting enough stuff for a treesit would be pretty tough. Not working for 'the man' and being a dirty crusty anarcho traveler is well and good, but there's a lot of really significant things that get done with money that wasn't spanged for.


----------



## LovelyAcorns

Avon Drunquist said:


> Damn, stirred up a hornet's nest with this thread! I can definitely agree that Crimethinc had become must less hopelessly idealistic in recent times, i.e coming up with some real "strategies" and whatnot. I've never really met any "trust fund" kids, but hardly any of them that I've met grew up in a trailer park or the hood. I just find it all a little bit cheesy, Crimethinc might peak my interest more if they had a cold steel, militant, gun-toting kind of vibe...but if that were true there would be no Crimethinc, I suppose. However, I'd definitely visit a convergence before a rainbow gathering, haha.



I'm trailer trash. Wouldn't call myself a crimethincer, but they were definitely the ones who go me interested and have had an impact on my views.

However, thats kind of irrelevant. From what I can gather, most anarchists in general aren't coming from the trailer park or the hood. For those of you thats a concern for, why not spend more time finding ways to radicalize those communities and less figuring out which comrades to blame?


----------



## ianfernite

I spent a few years in a trailer park! Haha. 
It's interesting how deeply money affects even anti-capitalistic communities. It's always the 'haves' vs. the 'have-nots'; a class war within a class war! Ha. I guess the issue of 'trust fund anarchists' and 'poverty=punx' won't be resolved until there is no more money.

Hopefully we can work around that.


----------



## Arapala

I laughed so hard when i read this. I think i would rather be accused of being a girl instead of someone not knowing what sex i am. Hahaha, i mean come on, what kind of freedom is this? Isn't that what anarchy is all about in the end? Shit, they wont even let you address a person as youd like..



> Pronouns: Part of respecting each other means respecting our varied and infinite gender identities. In the pursuit of making this convergence a safer space for people of all genders, its vitally important to respect one another’s pronouns. The world of gender is a huge and complicated terrain, but it can be more easily navigable with some simple guidelines: Don’t assume someone’s gender simply based on your perception. Ask! People will be glad you did. Make sure to refer to people by their chosen gender (or non-gendered) pronouns. If you mess up, apologize and work on that in the future. If in doubt, “they” works wonders.


----------



## macks

Hm, not sure about that one. A little wordy but it's all about respecting people. I don't think I'd ask every time I met someone how they identified but I try my best to use gender neutral pronouns ('y'all' instead of 'you guys' for example) and try to address someone how they want. I mean, you wouldn't want someone calling you 'Stewie' if you liked being called 'Stewart' right? Maybe a bad example, but you get the idea.


----------



## LovelyAcorns

Stewart said:


> i would rather be accused of being a girl


Noted. =)



But its not referring to someone's sex but rather their gender. Gender being the social construct blah blah blah, there's enough information out there that I don't want to try and retype it. Crimethinc has taken a fairly strong genderqueer (Isn't it the Fighting For Our Lives that states choosing to identify with a gender is analogous to choosing your master?) I've known enough genderqueers, trans, and people who you really can't tell their sex from a distance that I tend to use gender neutral pronouns automatically. Its not oppressive or anything to do so, you're really just changing one set of grammar rules for another. But yeah, no reason why you'd need to run around asking people their gender, what the hell are you talking to strangers about where gender is required?


----------



## ianfernite

I don't think anyone would get offended by being referred to by an unwanted pronoun; if their gender is that ambiguous, they probably get it a lot.

I found the consent thing funny, though.

I guess you won't be able to talk to anyone until you ask for their consent and their preferred pronouns.


----------



## veggieguy12

This is just proof that agreeing with enough CrimthInc'ing to attend a conf. doesn't mean swallowing it all.
I certainly don't agree with normalizing the idea of surgical trans-sexuality.


----------



## RnJ

Is panning somehow done out of a better ethic than using a trust fund?


----------



## Angela

RnJ said:


> Is panning somehow done out of a better ethic than using a trust fund?



Probably not. Their really much more similar than lots of folks want to admit. And although the mythical "trust fund anarchists" do exist they don't seem to be nearly as prevalent as some folks would like to think.


----------



## veggieguy12

RnJ said:


> Is panning somehow done out of a better ethic than using a trust fund?



My guess is that panhandling is seen as work, going out and putting in the time and effort to get the money. Yes or no? That's how I look at it.
A trust fund, on the other hand, is (I believe) a general term for a bank account made for a minor by parents (and not usually poor parents, obviously), so that the kid will have some 'starting finances' when he/she reaches the qualifying age (I guess it could be any age, but probably the common one is 18 or 20). So this is viewable and resentable as someone getting something for absolutely nothing, just being given a big fat bank account to draw from. And simultaneously, appearing to live 'rough' or 'in the streets' or 'hoboing on trains', etc.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

ianfernite said:


> I don't think anyone would get offended by being referred to by an unwanted pronoun; if their gender is that ambiguous, they probably get it a lot.



No, they actually sit everyone talk and tell them not to assume no matter how obvious.

I felt that they were creating what they were fighting against, but everyone has their own opinions other people on here obviously feel differently. I just said fuck it and have now converted to Jeffism..which consists of getting drunk, rideing trains, squatting dumpster diveing, shittin in cans, and fine beezys!!


----------



## 614 crust

Looks like I'm gonna be there. Anyone else that's going let me know and we can meet up.


----------



## ianfernite

I'm headed out tomorrow; hitching from 250 miles east. Not sure how long it will take me, but hopefully I'll get there before it's over, haha.


----------



## LovelyAcorns

I thought I had a ride AND a backup ride. 

Lesson kids: Crimethincers+email=unreliable.


----------



## RebeccaSoup

I can pick up folks between NC and pittsburgh starting tomorrow.


----------



## LovelyAcorns

RebeccaSoup said:


> I can pick up folks between NC and pittsburgh starting tomorrow.



You should take the.... scenic... route through Michigan.


----------



## ianfernite

EDIT: Plans keep changing. I'm not hitching anymore, but I still might be there.


----------



## 614 crust

Anyway My name is Angel. Whoever is gonna be there come find me.


----------



## ianfernite

Now I definitely WILL be there. I'll be in the city by tomorrow night.


----------



## Matt Derrick

someone let us know how it went... maybe a 'report back' in the news section.


----------



## rabidpossum

i went to the convergence in Winona, Minnesota and it wasn't bad. mostly because Winona is the sweetest town ever. 2 houts south of minneapolis, right on the mississippi river...

and if we didnt feel like being sober after the days activities (some were corny others awesome) we could go camp on the wisconsin side of latsche island, where cops would never find us.

aint been to one of their convergences since, but i cant complain about that one.


----------



## 614 crust

I was there from monday to thursday and it wasn't to bad. They had a decent space and some pretty good workshops. Over all it was ok. Well except you couldn't drink or have dogs inside.


----------



## ianfernite

Some shit went down last night. I don't feel comfortable discussing it at this moment. I'm still in Pittsburgh, at some kind person's house; I have to go back to the space to get my phone, though. We don't know much about what, if anything, happened after we left.


----------



## martian-safari

for anyone there who was there thursday on, im esteban and i had blue shorts, if i met you, nice to have met you....

friday night sucked.


----------



## ent_ink

I would like to hear about what happened in more detail, any one want to write an account or anywhere I can read one?


----------



## flashinglights

given that this is one of the top results in google for that event/date, you probably want to keep it to PMs.


----------



## DeadGeneration

Everyone alright?


----------



## ianfernite

To my knowledge, everyone is fine, except maybe the one person that was arrested and the one person that broke their hand.

I don't feel that comfortable talking about it, because I don't think it is my place to do so. There will probably be an 'official' account sooner or later.


----------



## Avon Drunquist

I hung out under the panther hollow hobo bridge and got fucked up for 5 days instead of going out in the rain, saw some kids that looked like they were attending but I didn't ask where it was or anything. Kind of wasted my time in P-burgh, but oh well.


----------



## ianfernite

Smack a White Boy Part Two: CrimethInc. Eviction | Anarchist news dot org


----------



## ent_ink

I've read some other stuff as well including:

anarchists: Heard 'round the grapevine that there wa


----------



## Beegod Santana

ianfernite said:


> Smack a White Boy Part Two: CrimethInc. Eviction | Anarchist news dot org



Am I the only one who thinks this is the funniest shit ever?

... I'm so going next year.


----------



## ianfernite

.....


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

Beegod Santana said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this is the funniest shit ever?
> 
> ... I'm so going next year.



No, no I'm with you on that one. I added it to my faveorites lol. sorry for the "persyn" that broke their hand though, that sucks.


----------



## ianfernite

Don't feel sorry for them; they punched a wall in a fit of machismo.


----------



## Mouse

sadly.. money talks. and crimethinc is really good at talking..and talking..and talking...and talking...

at one point in my life I thought that this stuff mattered. the only movement I care about now is in my bowels and keeping that healthy is enough work in itself. hahah shit on PC anarcho punk fuckfaces. I just don't fucking care what you have to say!


----------



## IBRRHOBO

Stewart said:


> I dont understand when poverty has became revolutionary...
> 
> Everyone keeps on raging on them for having trust funds. I dont know anyone involved with crimethinc. that has a trust fund. Its just some rumour people have started to make them look better than the people in it.
> 
> Its like finally anarchists that are at least doing something, and everyone bashes them? I dont get it. I would rather be friends with a some p.c. anarchist who has a trust fund than someone ith just a trust fund...


 
the only trust fund i have is my black sharpie and the cardboard left behind.


----------



## DeadGeneration

Just what we need. More dividing lines.


----------



## veggieguy12

Yeah, that 'eviction' of the CrimethInc Convergence seems pretty ridiculous to me.
"Gentrification" is such a fucking useless buzzword with every Leftist self-proclaimed radical these days (just as any Chomsky book is a great prop-piece).

Evicting a small gathering of self-proclaimed radical anarchists (who may, in fact, be living anarchy - or not) doesn't seem like it goes as far toward stopping gentrification as does evicting "developers". But those people of money and power would have been a harder target, wouldn't they?

Most of the APOC crew doing the disruption was from outside of Pittsburgh, so what the hell? I guess it saved the cops the job of having to breakup the gathering...

These kids from APOC should show up to every big financial/government-group meeting (FTAA, G20, G8, WTO, IMF, World Bank) and 'evict' the groups organizing the demonstrations. Seriously, maybe the protestors would do something more effective than march around and get arrested - perhaps, go rampaging through areas surrounding the hos cities, where the cops are not expecting or prepared for them.


----------



## ianfernite

DeadGeneration said:


> Just what we need. More dividing lines.



More? These lines have always been there; I think that fact that we as a community can't seem to overcome them is the reason that we as a community haven't really accomplished anything on a large scale.


----------



## kai

man the feds must love this. who needs cointelpro with shit like this going on?


----------

